# Seemed to be in pain



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Last night I got home and Jojo was running around in the backyard. I call him to put him in and he laid down. He got back up took a few more steps and laid back down. He would turn to his back end. He did it over and over again. I checked him all over and couldn't find anything but it seemed like he was in pain. 
I put him in and fed him dinner and he ate (thankfully he did) I check on him a couple of times and he was just sleeping. 
This morning I let him out and he was just fine. He ran in the living room (while I was explaining to my mom) and he did fine in the yard (potty and drinking water)
I did give him dog aspirin this morning with breakfast (just in case he has a bit pain still) 
I will keep a very close eye on him and also tell grandma to keep an eye on him when she lets him out at noon. 
I've decided to have him not be outside too much for a while (maybe he had pulled a muscle or something) 
But it's strange how he was just fine this morning. 
I don't know if it was just one of those weird things.
Edit: I was searching and it was recommend to give glucosamine. Apparently it helps with cartilage, inflammation, pain...? He's only 4 any thoughts?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I'm not sure about what is happening. Maybe he just didn't want to go to bed?? If he is OK today, I'd not worry about it. As long as he is not panting (can be a sign of pain), limping, or showing any other signs of pain, forget about it for now.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah neither do I it was super weird.
No he loves to come in as he knows it's dinner time. 
He seemed just fine today, thankfully but I'm still a bit nervous.
I'm still considering putting him on the glucosamine supplement as I've read many good things on it. And would be good even for the other 3.


----------

